

Show HN: Create interactive people plots and family trees - alexkearns

I am shortly to launch our new product - www.peopleplotr.com (web-based software for creating interactive people plots and family trees). Would love to hear what people think of the product. Bit of background: Used to run a boutique web dev agency (me and my wife and some freelancers). Decided to make the move into a product company in April last year when we launched www.tiki-toki.com (software for creating web-based timelines). PeoplePlotr is our second product.
======
alexkearns
Clickable link: <http://www.peopleplotr.com>

